# "Pastors" abandon the Pulpit???



## D. Paul (May 8, 2010)

Jim Belcher, Francis Chan, N.T. Wright, and Others Leave the Pastorate to Write and Speak | Christianity Today | A Magazine of Evangelical Conviction

What is this? Not to make a blanket application (especially in light of Dr. Piper) but is this an abnormal trend? Why is it being so well publicized? The ones who abandon the pulpit for the sake of "speaking engagements" is most troubling to me. Thoughts?

****MODS please forgive my failure to note 2Comm violation on this site link****


----------



## littlepeople (May 8, 2010)

So much for ordination to the office being perpetual


----------



## raekwon (May 8, 2010)

Is there a way that we can view this more charitably (initially, at least) than an "abandonment of the pulpit" by these men?


----------



## littlepeople (May 8, 2010)

Perhaps we could say relinquish/resign vs abandon? The word itself doesn't have to be negative; factor in context. Abandoning a sinking ship seems fine, but abandoning your guard post is not so fine. The action is still one of leaving. We cringe because the context is one of shepherding....factor in that God equips and calls shepherds. Depending on one's view of the nature of office; it could certainly be disheartening news. I agree though, we don't know the circumstances. If these men resigned from sessions, then the session had to approve the resignation.


----------



## CNJ (May 8, 2010)

raekwon said:


> Is there a way that we can view this more charitably (initially, at least) than an "abandonment of the pulpit" by these men?


 
I think that the "abandonment" is a Christianity Today title for an article. Piper who was mentioned in that article is on a leave. I am glad that some mentioned have abandoned their pulpit. Unfortunately they are speaking to a wider audience.

It is so important to us laypeople that we have shepherds and their writing books or blogging doesn't shepherd us necessarily even though they may be in the pulpit every Sunday.


----------



## Jack K (May 8, 2010)

Reformed churches have long recognized that some ordained pastors are called to leave regular preaching and pastoring duties for special purposes. Teaching/leading at seminaries and denominational leadership come to mind.

One big difference now is these guys are starting to gather around them a flock of devotees outside of a full church structure. They aren't really undertaking special duties. They're still doing pastoral/preaching work, but outside of the full bounds of the church. The danger is that we move more toward a "virtual" church centered around strong personalities who have both limited accountability and limited means to hold their followers accountable. That to me is the concern. It's not that the pastorate can't be relinquished for good reasons, but that these reasons may be wrong.


----------



## Wannabee (May 8, 2010)

While there is some balance here, there is also much wrong with this article. Not all these guys are guilty of what the article espouses, but it shows a cultural imposition (professionalism) on the ministry of the elder. The writer of the article exposes much that is wrong with the "career" oriented ministry, in some cases seeming to promote it.



> First, pastoral transition is quite normal.


"Normal" does not dictate "biblical." The fact that "50 percent of congregations have had a new senior clergy person [I'll leave that alone for obvious reasons] in the last seven years" attests to this unbiblical imposition on the ministry of the church. There are valid reasons for a man to leave one church for another ministry, but never simply for personal preferences and/or some worldly perception of a promotion or personal gain. Generally, other than being found dis(un)qualified for pastoral ministry, elders of any given church should be _sent _by their congregations to another ministry. The leadership of the church should assess the opportunity and discern what would bring the greatest glory to Christ Jesus; whether that's to send the current preaching elder to another ministry or keep him "home" for various reasons, including concern over his own selfish motives, personal pride and concern that his current flock is not yet spiritually equipped for his departure. This may mean a postponement or simply that the opportunity is forfeit. But the decision is not his alone to make.



> Second, pastoring certainly can be a demanding vocation.


That's a fact. Often it's demanding because of our own sin. Often because of the sin of others. And often because God's work can be incredibly demanding while at the same time glorious, wonderful and fulfilling. The article handles this aspect reasonably.



> Third, people who are good at church planting tend to have creative and communication gifts that also make them good writers.


Where to start? Does this not point to the seeker sensitive method of church growth? Then, with their perceived success they are equipped to write books based on their expertise? I would not necessarily impose this on all the men represented in this article, but the mindset of the article appears corporate based rather than biblical. It's not that such men write so much as that this is the excuse given by the article. When a pastor of a church writes a book it should be viewed as an extension of the ministry of that church, not a change of career.



> Fourth, American culture expects authors to travel and promote their books through speaking engagements.


The church sending such men to speak/preach in regard to something they've written could be a very profitable ministry. The examples given seem like responsible actions on the part of the churches, even if the writers are not those we would follow. There does seem to be a marketing slant on this statement that should be avoided though, for it "appears" to focus on sales more than on ministry. Such a perception and pursuit would need to be assessed by the leadership of the individual church (or session if applicable). The statement itself is again too focused on defending commercialism.



> Only in contemporary America do you have the phenomenon of former pastors making their living as conference speakers and authors (quote of David Bebbington)


This entire paragraph points to the marketing of "Christianity" in America. The Christianized culture in much of our country lends itself to marketing opportunities where "promoting" books works. It also points to the lack of discernment in what passes for a church or Christian in our culture. 

As the author states, "it is problematic for us to judge people from a distance for their vocational decisions." But each of these instances give us much to consider in light of our own ministries and how we should proceed. If, for instance, our leadership and congregation encouraged one of us to write a book because they thought it would be helpful to the church at large then we would face some of these challenges and need to discern what would be the wisest path. Ideally, whatever path we take would be at the discretion of the leadership and an extension of the ministry of the local church. In other words, all would be on board and behind the effort, rather than one man writing and promoting his own work. Perhaps that seems too simplistic and/or unsophisticated in our culture. But I would submit that such a pursuit would be the most edifying for God's people, which is what the pastor is about in the first place anyway.

I'll close with these precious thoughts.


> At the age of 26, John Fawcett and his new bride, Mary, began their ministry at an impoverished Baptist church in Wainsgate. After seven years of devoted service in meager circumstances, they received a call to the large and influential Carter’s Lane Baptist Church in London. After the wagons were loaded for the move, the Fawcetts met their tearful parishioners for a final farewell. “John, I cannot bear to leave. I know not how to go!” “Nor can I either,” said the saddened pastor. “We shall remain here with our people.” The order was then given to unload the wagons.
> John and Mary Fawcett carried on their faithful ministry in the little village of Wainsgate for a total of 54 years. Their salary was estimated to be never more than the equivalent of $200.00 a year, despite Fawcett’s growing reputation as an outstanding evangelical preacher, scholar, and writer. Among his noted writings was an essay, “Anger,” which became a particular favorite of King George III. It is reported that the monarch promised Pastor Fawcett any benefit that could be conferred. But the offer was declined with this statement: “I have lived among my own people, enjoying their love; God has blessed my labors among them, and I need nothing which even a king could supply.” Such was the man who gave us these loving words:
> 
> Blest be the tie that binds our hearts in Christian love! The fellowship of kindred minds is like to that above.
> ...


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2010)

The church has always had some TE's called Doctors, that do not have a primarily pastoral role. Historicaly this was considered an "office" in the C of S.


----------

